# craftsman lathe 351.21717



## rchyde04

I just bought this lathe from a guy that never used it. When I am turning if I gouge the wood and stop the lathe from turning, it shuts down the spindle, but the fan keeps running on the circut board. I can't get the spindle to turn. There is no reset button. Anyone have one or no anything about how to get it going again. I had a ridgid lathe prior and never had any problems with it. I went for the craftsman as it is a 2hp and the headstock can turn 180 degrees and turn bowls up to 20". Not happening, until I can get it going again. r/Randy


----------



## john lucas

I have turned on the craftsman but never had it stall. I would unplug it and let it cool down. It could be that it overheated or it could be an electronic problem. Most lathes that have had wierd things happen will correct themselves when unplugged and left for a while.
Don't expect much from the craftsman. It is in my opinion a piece of junk. Many people who own them have had constant problems. I hope you don't


----------



## rchyde04

John, What are some of the problems, if you don't mind. I still have my ridgid that I learned on and never had any problems with it. I went for the 2hp over my 1/2 hp as I read all the forums that turning fast was more fun.


----------



## john lucas

I don't know about turning fast being more fun. There is a certain speed that is comfortable to turn and allows you to get a cleaner cut. To fast and it's dangerous, too slow and it takes a lot of skill to get smooth curves. You can get a clean cut no matter what speed if you use proper techniques. 
What a larger motor does is gives you more power so you don't bog down the lathe as easily, especially on larger work.
The sears lathe has had lots of problems with the switches gong bad, the variable speed not working properly, too much noise and poor service from Sears. Sears is also well known for overstating the hp ratings of their tools. I used to buy all craftsman products but I shy away from them now. They don't hold up and getting parts is difficult or impossible. 
some people have been very happy with this lathe. I hope you are one of them. It may run well and a long time. Hope so.


----------



## rchyde04

John, Thank you, I appreciate your honesty. I thought about the variable speed switch being the problem and ordered one. We'll see. Thanks again for responding. r/Randy


----------



## Gordon Seto

Randy,

On the Sears site, the model number is different. So I am not sure if I am talking about the same thing.
If your lathe looks similar to this, 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ch+Power+Tools&sName=Lathes#descriptionAnchor
your lathe was made by Palmgren. Amazon sold the Palmgren brand at a very low price when it was first introduced. A lot of members at the other forum bought that lathe. They all had tons of problem; the service from Palmgren was very good. Some had the head stock replaced 3 times. Eventually the service department was not responing to calls. I saw the direct line phone number of the higher management was posted. I don't take that as a good sign.

Google "Palmgren lathe problem". Probably you want to post the specific problem of your lathe there. The ex-owners may be able to shine some light on your problem.

Does your "2 HP" lathe runs on 110 V single phase under 15 Amp? If that is the case, either it is a super Energy Star inovation or someone is overstating the HP.

As John said the service people at Sears are not knowledgeable about lathes. They are good at giving out replacement components if it is under warranty.
That lathe has a Reeves Drive, the mechanical variable speed is high maintenace. Cut your loss at some point. Don't dump good money after the bad. A good mini/midi lathe is more enjoyable than a mediocre full size lathe.


----------



## rchyde04

Gordon, Mine is the model under the one you showed. The motor is the same, it is a 1hp, 2hp max. developed. I'm going to shoot them an email and see if they can help. Appreciate your response. 
I just got off the phone with palmgren and they told me that my model had 3 areas that were problematic, the circuit board @ $70.00, the potentiometer, @ $10.00, and the switch @ $5.50. I have already ordered the potentiometer so will try that first and go from there. I really appreciate your response. Thanks again, r/Randy


----------



## Keelie

Looking for circuit board for. A craftsman wood lathe Carl


----------



## Keelie

*Circuit board*

Looking for circuit board for a craftsman lathe for wood model number 35121717. Carlton


----------



## Dave Paine

Keelie said:


> Looking for circuit board for a craftsman lathe for wood model number 35121717. Carlton


Did you see the date on this thread? June 2009 getting on for 7 years old.

Original poster last activity was August 2009.


----------



## rchyde04

*craftsman circuit board*

I have a new one, I purchased for 70. will let go for 50. Randy 904-236-6574


----------



## Phil's shop

rchyde04 said:


> I just bought this lathe from a guy that never used it. When I am turning if I gouge the wood and stop the lathe from turning, it shuts down the spindle, but the fan keeps running on the circut board. I can't get the spindle to turn. There is no reset button. Anyone have one or no anything about how to get it going again. I had a ridgid lathe prior and never had any problems with it. I went for the craftsman as it is a 2hp and the headstock can turn 180 degrees and turn bowls up to 20". Not happening, until I can get it going again. r/Randy


Mine does the same thing. You must turn off the switch and adjust speed to off, turn switch on then adjust the speed. Hope this works for you, just learning here.


----------



## john lucas

My guess is you have to turn it off completely or unplug it to get it to reset. Don't know. I've turned on one but never had that problem


----------



## cuerodoc

Haven't logged on here in a while, but I _did _have one of those lathes.:thumbdown:
The problem isn't the circuit board (been there done that), it's most likely a belt--NOT the big beefy one you see on the pulleys, that one likely will never break. There's another belt inside, has cogs and is all of 4-6 inches long. That one is really the main driver of the lathe. Once you get the cover off, I'll bet you'll see what's left of it.
There is a web link about changing that belt--don't have it any more but it's out there. I got good at changing it, but tired of having to do it.
The belts are cheap--but not from Sears (if they have them). There's an outfit in Louisiana I got'em from for around $5 or so.
My advice--cut your losses. There are way better lathes out there.
The small belt will break after a hang or two and you'll get good at replacing it. (sarcasm intended). I managed to recoup my losses on the lathe by parting it out on ebay.


----------



## jbrittle

LOL I know this link is really old but do you have the name of the place that sells replacement belts? I would have to assume they sell a more improved belt by now?


----------



## TwelveFoot

I've got a variable speed craftsman, a little newer than the ones mentioned here maybe. No belts at all, just a dc motor and a gearbox. I replaced brushes once, but other than that it's been fine.

Mine has a safety so it won't spin up if you switch it on with the pot knob on at all.


----------



## Robert53

*Craftsman 35121717 wood lathe switch*

I have the Craftsman 35121717 wood lathe and had similar problems to what I have been reading in you Woodworking Talk forum. I searched high and wide, including Craftsman Parts and ebay, for a replacement variable speed B10K potentiometer type switch and finally found it locally. Unfortunately I had to buy the whole package of 10. It looks exactly like the original switch and was easy to install with a little solder job. It solved my variable speed problems completely. I am keeping one extra leaving 8 for others with the same problems. If interested I can be reached at [email protected].


----------



## Mark Bailey

Robert53 said:


> *Craftsman 35121717 wood lathe switch*
> 
> I have the Craftsman 35121717 wood lathe and had similar problems to what I have been reading in you Woodworking Talk forum. I searched high and wide, including Craftsman Parts and ebay, for a replacement variable speed B10K potentiometer type switch and finally found it locally. Unfortunately I had to buy the whole package of 10. It looks exactly like the original switch and was easy to install with a little solder job. It solved my variable speed problems completely. I am keeping one extra leaving 8 for others with the same problems. If interested I can be reached at [email protected].


I can pick up one of these Craftsman lathes for $175. Is it worth it?


----------



## cuerodoc

Mark Bailey said:


> I can pick up one of these Craftsman lathes for $175. Is it worth it?


Nope!
I had one for a bit. refurbed it and sold it.


----------



## Haywarde

rchyde04 said:


> I just bought this lathe from a guy that never used it. When I am turning if I gouge the wood and stop the lathe from turning, it shuts down the spindle, but the fan keeps running on the circut board. I can't get the spindle to turn. There is no reset button. Anyone have one or no anything about how to get it going again. I had a ridgid lathe prior and never had any problems with it. I went for the craftsman as it is a 2hp and the headstock can turn 180 degrees and turn bowls up to 20". Not happening, until I can get it going again. r/Randy


Do you have any idea of the original cost I have a new one in the unopened box.
.


----------



## djjorgebc

Hello everyone. My father has this exact lathe is excellent condition. He is looking to seel it as he barely used it. He or I dont know what a good price point would be. It Any help, links or insight would be helpful. Thank you


----------



## calabrese55

these links may be of some service 








Craftsman Tool Collectors | Facebook


‏‎Open to anyone who enjoys or collects vintage and unusual Craftsman tools. No politics or rants about China stuff. Just vintage‎‏. ‏‏




www.facebook.com






https://www.collectorsweekly.com/tools-and-hardw




https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/threads/are-usa-craftsman-tools-worth-anything.466742/










Vintage Craftsman Tool Values and Identification | LoveToKnow


Discover what vintage craftsman tools can be worth in this guide. Plus, find out where to look for these neat antiques.




antiques.lovetoknow.com




calabrese55


----------

